# Plants for arowana biotope?



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm wondering what are the plants suitable for setting up an arowana biotope. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I see you're keeping Asian arows. Do you want to stay within the asian biotope or does it not matter?

If it doesn't matter, go with some stem plants that grow tall and put them near the sides and back of the tank. A sword plant or two may work as well. I'm not quite sure how arows would react to floating plants because they spend all(most) of their time at the top of the water.


----------



## Chondro (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a downer or anything, but aren't asian arownas illegal? I could be mistaken, but I'm sure I read that somewhere...


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

yes. Asian arowanas are illegal most places in north america, but so is cocaine and there is lost of that around.

Anyways, if you talkin about silver arowanas, they come from the amazon river. There are TONES of aquadic plants that grow in that river. If you choose to set up a bio-type, then youll have a hugh selection of plants to choose from. If you get an asian arowana (that are known to sell in the thousands of dollers) then you'll have less selection of plants, and you want to make sure you protect your investment from getting disease.

If it were me, I would go with a silver aro. They are much more slender and elongated, and much more gracefull IMO. Here is a picture of my 75 gallon arowana tank.. I've had my aro for about 1 year, take a look...

--->http://www.msnusers.com/aropics/75gallontank.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=18

and another--->http://www.msnusers.com/aropics/75gallontank.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=35


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Asians used to be on the Cities I list (endangered) but they've been removed from that list. They're not Cities II or III, which is legal to possess, on an international basis... they just limit the numbers that can be exported/imported. I'm not sure if the united states has made them legal, but they're very easy to get if you know what you're doing  

I could personally never spend $700+ on a 4 inch fish, but more power to the people who can.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I see you're keeping Asian arows. Do you want to stay within the asian biotope or does it not matter?


I think that's the main idea here. Are you looking to stray away from plant specific for that biotype? The plantfinder does a good job of matching plant types to geographic locations. I think some swords would look nicely.

-John N.


----------

